# Hikari crab and shrimp cuisine at Frank's



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, just came back from Frank's and his backlogged shipments of Hikari crab cuisine and shrimp cuisine are in.

Both are 4.25 a piece, I think tax is included. Also frozen blood worms are 3.99, didn't ask if this applied to all frozen food but there's some discount there. 

Cheers


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's so far from my home


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

hi igor, if you want i some can pick some up for you since i'm going to franks this saturday anyway. i work at yonge and sheppard so you can pick it up from me there, its still kind of far from you but at least its on the subway line.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

arc said:


> Hi, just came back from Frank's and his backlogged shipments of Hikari crab cuisine and shrimp cuisine are in.
> 
> Both are 4.25 a piece, I think tax is included. Also frozen blood worms are 3.99, didn't ask if this applied to all frozen food but there's some discount there.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info...looks like it is time to visit Frank again


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's so far from my home


The Menagerie also has it in stock ... it's a little higher priced at $4.99 per bag


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jeff1727 said:


> hi igor, if you want i some can pick some up for you since i'm going to franks this saturday anyway. i work at yonge and sheppard so you can pick it up from me there, its still kind of far from you but at least its on the subway line.


Thank you Jeff. It's not so big money to bother with it.

And I see that Menagerie has it for a decent price


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you Jeff. It's not so big money to bother with it.
> 
> And I see that Menagerie has it for a decent price


It's 2 packages for $8.00 this weekend only.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> It's 2 packages for $8.00 this weekend only.


It's great.
You might need to start selling some *shrimps *to encourage people buy this food


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's great.
> You might need to start selling some *shrimps *to encourage people buy this food


We have shrimps, sometimes. There are so many people selling them privately here that it's not really conducive to us to import large quantities of some that we would have to sell for a higher price. When the rules change in March on the import of aquatic animals (fish, crustaceans etc) and permits will be required to import then we will see what will they will be able to get.

We have a nice batch of Blue Tigers (not orange eyed) in now.

Don't worry Igor, you will be happy with what's in the works in the not too distant future


----------

